# social welfare doctor



## naughto (6 Apr 2009)

is it true that if your on illness benfit for a certain lenght of time the social welfare will send your to there doctor to see that you are actually sick/


i was told it was 10 weeks till they check up on you  is this true i have no problem with this as i am waiting to be seen by a specialst and i was told it could take 6 months to be seen


----------



## Smashbox (6 Apr 2009)

SW can request a meeting between you and their doctor at any time to ensure that you are entitled to be claiming Illness Benifit.


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2009)

Yes, as Smashbox said you can be called to see the Medical Referee, when you'll be called depends on the nature of your illness as certified by your GP.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Apr 2009)

By the way, if you have a genuine need to be in reciept of this benefit, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## scared (7 Apr 2009)

hi, I am on certs since my dd was born, who is now 19 months, I have bad pnd and am on two different anti d, I have been called to see the welfare doc at the end of the month and am terrified incase they stop my certs, i am starting to feel very down and anxious again, how can I "prove" that I still am not ready to come off them.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Apr 2009)

You can't really prove anything. If you are ill, then the doctor will be able to see this. Do you visit your GP often? Ask him/her for a letter detailing your illnesses, and also bring your meds with you (my mam did when she had to see the doctor).

Just tell them the truth, they are only human after all.


----------



## scared (7 Apr 2009)

hi, my mam works, and my sister will be minding my kids so I will have to go on my own, I going to see my gp on thursday again, maybe he will give me a letter, i hate when something like this happens it brings me right back to square on, not sleeping and feeling like I have a huge know in my stomach all the time, and to make matters worse the review is not until the end of the month


----------



## Smashbox (7 Apr 2009)

You can't really do anything about it, its a rule of being on illness or disability benefit, to worm out the ones who are not genuine.

Be yourself, tell the truth and answer all their questions truthfully and with as much detail as possible, thats all you can do.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (9 Apr 2009)

yup and god if you get the same doctor my mom went to.She had a car crash and her back and neck  were totally messed up.couldnt drive for months and had to get treatment .she went to a social doc and he was a total quack.he tried to tell her she was fine. :O   .(go back to med school love)even now 6 yrs down the line she still has problems and cant driveor carry shopping and do things as much as she would like.


----------



## DirectDevil (9 Apr 2009)

Some people get a bit windy if SW call them for a medical examination and get all kinds of neurotic ideas.

The fact that you have been called for a SW medical examination does *not* mean that you are under suspicion or specifically focused investigation.

SW need to carry out a certain number of medical examinations anyway as a kind of random sampling exercise for audit purposes. If they were called before a Dail sub-committee and said that they never had people examined they would get a rocket for not being prudent in their claims management.

Just attend the examination and simply answer the actual questions that you are asked. They do not need to hear your life story.

The stated purpose of SW medicals is to assess your fitness or otherwise for work in light of your medical condition.

If you do not like the verdict (adjudged fit to work when you know that you are not and your doctor agrees with you) you have the right to appeal.

After your medical is examination is over it is a good idea to apply for a copy of their report under the Freedom of Information Acts. This costs nothing. This should give you sight also of what your GP submitted to SW as that sometimes surprises people !!


----------

